# Hi From Winnipeg Area.. actually 30 mins East of there. RM of Ste Anne.



## George (Jan 9, 2021)

George here, New to Hobby Machining, had to retire from Long Haul Trucking a few years back through an illness. After countless hours of youtubing i have plunged in and ordered a new mini mill and a Lathe. I am a British Ex-pat and have live here for 15 years now. I am 58 so i am an old dog going to learn new tricks, My Machines are coming from "China of Course,"  but wont be here till March or there about's Chinese Spring Celebrations and all that are the delay, and the Lathe i ordered is being Custom Built kinda, its just a 10 x 20 being altered to be 10 x 30. Any way its way too cold to work in my Garage so i am converting a corner of my Basement to be a shop in anticipation of my new toys arriving. I was told about this site by Everett i think you all know him LoL, i follow him of the Utube and Watching many others learning different things about the Machining World, My Life in England was the British Army as a Recovery Mechanic, Mainly Serving overseas in Germany as well as other places, so i have no Experience of Machining at all and am very much looking forward to it. My interest at the moment is in the miniature Machine Models, Lathes Mills the 1/12 scale kinda got me very wanting, those sold by PM Research. but i think i best learn how to face off something 1st 
Anyway thats me for now, hope to make some Friends and who knows local contacts.
All the Best
George.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 9, 2021)

Welcome to the forum George, you'll find we're a pretty friendly bunch and always willing to help.


----------



## Brent H (Jan 9, 2021)

Good to have you George! Lotta folks here working similar “bro” -Jecks and lots of experience.  Hope the “illness” is all good and you can have some fun!!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 9, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary George.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 10, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 10, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Hruul (Jan 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Everett (Jan 12, 2021)

Hey George!  Glad you finally got connected here.  I've learned a lot from listening in to what others have said here, and am very thankful to the originals who got this system going.


----------



## Hacker (Jan 12, 2021)

This is a good place to get you feet wet. Lots of knowledge here. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Howder1951 (Nov 28, 2021)

George said:


> George here, New to Hobby Machining, had to retire from Long Haul Trucking a few years back through an illness. After countless hours of youtubing i have plunged in and ordered a new mini mill and a Lathe. I am a British Ex-pat and have live here for 15 years now. I am 58 so i am an old dog going to learn new tricks, My Machines are coming from "China of Course,"  but wont be here till March or there about's Chinese Spring Celebrations and all that are the delay, and the Lathe i ordered is being Custom Built kinda, its just a 10 x 20 being altered to be 10 x 30. Any way its way too cold to work in my Garage so i am converting a corner of my Basement to be a shop in anticipation of my new toys arriving. I was told about this site by Everett i think you all know him LoL, i follow him of the Utube and Watching many others learning different things about the Machining World, My Life in England was the British Army as a Recovery Mechanic, Mainly Serving overseas in Germany as well as other places, so i have no Experience of Machining at all and am very much looking forward to it. My interest at the moment is in the miniature Machine Models, Lathes Mills the 1/12 scale kinda got me very wanting, those sold by PM Research. but i think i best learn how to face off something 1st
> Anyway thats me for now, hope to make some Friends and who knows local contacts.
> All the Best
> George.


Hi George, welcome to the group, I am Howie and I live in Selkirk,MB . I am retired millwright and have been a hobby machinist for some 30 years or so. I am just reaching out to anyone near me geographically. Looking forward to interacting with forum a bit more, cheers!


----------



## Tomc938 (Nov 28, 2021)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!  (But I'm in Winnipeg right now visiting my Dad)

Prairie born and raised.  I know where St. Anne is!


----------



## Snocrusher (Nov 29, 2021)

Hello George, greetings from St Andrews MB


----------



## StevSmar (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi George,

Hello from Winnipeg!

I’ve also been looking at the 1:12 scale model tools that Joe Piecznkski is building via YouTube. They sure look intriguing. Unlikely I’ll do anything with them though, I have more than enough hobbies for while I’m working. I’ve yet to start my lathe up, so I’m more (less?) than a beginner, but I’ve sure been having fun in the last couple of years learning about machining.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi George. Welcome from farm country south of Chatham Ontario. 

You are in good company here. Lots of new members from Winnipeg.


----------

